# You are now running on reserve battery power



## webwiz23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I hear this often enough, so what does it mean when you are running on reserve battery power? It it that there is a special backup battery in the laptop or somthing? Or is it just telling me I'm nearly run out?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

It means your battery is running on its last few minutes before it goes dead. Only later PowerBook G4's and the MacBook Pro's have a backup battery that gives you - I believe - about 2 minutes to either plug in your adapter, or swap the battery with another without the unit shutting down on you. If you're getting the message when you feel your battery is showing a strong charge, your battery is either defective or the power management unit (PMU) in your unit needs a good reset.


----------

